# Baby Food



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well.. after many suggestions I finally bought some baby food for Kodie! I bought the carrots, green beans, and bananas. I tried the green beans last night. I mixed it in with his regular dog food... and it worked WONDERFULLY!







Kodie loved it! This morning he was looking for more instead of his usual morning cookie! haha







The baby food idea is sooo much easier than making my own fresh veggies! My question is... I read the labels of the baby food and it seems that they add things into the bananas... why? and is that harmful? The two veggies I bought they only added water it says. For those of you that feed baby food to your little ones.. what types are you feeding?









BTW.. Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Thats great! So much more convenient too!

What do they add to bananas? My guess would be that since fruit browns like it does it could be to keep it from doing that.

Glad to hear Kodie is a happy boy!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm a grandma - does that count?  

I think they put extra stuff in the banannas to prevent them from getting brown and thicken them a bit. If you want baby food made from only organically grown produce, no genetically engineered ingredients, etc., you might try Earth's Best if you can find it. My daughter's pediatrician recommended that brand for Sarah. I have been in 3 different Kroger stores this week trying to stock up for her as it's not that easy to find in the Southeast. It's made by a NY company and I guess all the Shoprite stores carry it.

Here's their website:

http://www.earthsbest.com/

If you're a baker, here's a great dog biscuit made from baby food. I used to make these for Lady until I got lazy and discovered Old Mother Hubbard's mini Just Veggin' biscuits.

Baby Food Soft Doggie Cookies

Recipe By : 
Serving Size : 0 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Kalgoorlie & Districts Gs Club Canine

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
3 jars baby food -- (2 1/2 oz. each)
either beef or chicken
1/4 cup Dry milk powder
1/4 cup Wheat germ (cream of wheat can be
substituted for wheat germ)

Combine ingredients in bowl and mix well. Roll into small balls and place on well-greased 
cookie sheet. Flatten slightly with a fork. Bake in preheated 350F. oven for 15 minutes 
until brown. Cool on wire racks and STORE IN REFRIGERATOR. Also freezes well.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I feed mine a little bit of baby food too just to kick up their dry kibble and they wolf it down. I used to feed them Gerber brand but recently switched over to Beech-Nut because it seems to be more natural with less junk mixed in... I've noticed with Gerber that they tend to add garlic or onion powder to their more "dinner" type foods and I don't like that. Tuffy's favorite is lamb w/ lamb broth and chicken w/ sweet potatoes and rice. But really, he's never met a baby food he didn't love. With the fruits, I've noticed that they add citric acid or ascorbic acid (vit. C) and it's usually a preservative to keep it fresh on the shelf and to keep the fruit from turning brown in the jars.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, you definately want to avoid any baby food that contains onion powder as onions are toxic to dogs and can cause a form of anemia.

http://www.jlhweb.net/Boxermap/onions.html


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

please make sure how long the babyfood lasts

i fed jongee Gerbets greenpeas, mixed veggie and macaroni and cheese but in really fine print it says EAT IN 2-3 DAYS...

i didnt see it , and had it for about a week, and later when i opened it , it was all bad and one even had a HUGE mold growing in it..im glad that i didnt feed it and saw the label


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@May 13 2005, 09:45 AM
> *please make sure how long the babyfood lasts
> 
> i fed jongee Gerbets greenpeas, mixed veggie and macaroni and cheese but in really fine print it says EAT IN 2-3 DAYS...
> ...


[/QUOTE]


The dr's rule when I had my son was if he didn't eat it in 24 hrs throw it out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Earth's Best says 3 days, too.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

If you have the time / bamiz or brun mixer , One of those hand mixer you can make your own baby food... Then you know it is safe. There are also added preservatives in baby food. It should only take like 5 to 10 min to wip up banannas or peas.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Zoey loves the chicken sticks. I just cut one up, add some of the juice and mix w/a handful of her crunchies. Yum!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

It never occured to me to give Izzy baby food. She eats the Chicken Soup for the Puppy Soul and that has lots of veggies in it but perhaps she'd like some baby veggies as a special treat. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i buy baby food too. recently my mom has been making her own veggies, softens them up, and mushes them so it sorta like baby food...but thicker. you want to be careful with making your own veggies---because your not adding water. so if you want your dog to eat it...integrate it slowly.







add more and more every few days. and if they get an upset stomach...stop feeding it for a few days. and then start again with a lesser amount. 

you definitely want ground up veggies because its harder for dogs to digest. baby food is great if you dont have the time.









and definitely make sure it *doesnt have any onions, garlic, broccoli, or raisins*.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Personally, unless he has a problem digesting food, I would give him fresh banana. It doesn't require any preparation at all and will probably taste better than from a jar. The baby food banana is important for babies since they can't chew, but as long as he can, I'd go with fresh. Same with green beans... K & C love green beans and when frozen I just run some water over them and they're ready to eat....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 14 2005, 10:32 AM
> *K & C love green beans and when frozen I just run some water over them and they're ready to eat....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62314*


[/QUOTE]

You should try them frozen! Phoebe loves them as a snack right out of the freezer. I cut them into 1" pieces and leave them in a baggie in there. I think it feels good on her teeth too







downside is finding green bean skins all over


----------

